# Wie mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig indizieren?



## swipe (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo erstmal. 

Also ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe mehrere Icons mit einer festen Auflösung vom 71x53 pixel.
Diese ganzen Icons möchte ich gerne in Photoshop CS gleichzeitig in einem Arbeitsgang Indizieren.
Es sind 119 Icons und wenn ich bei einzeln Indiziere vergeht eine menge zeit.
Meine Frage.
Ist es möglich eine Stapelverarbeitung zu machen und wenn ja, wie geht das?

Im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

MfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Juni 2007)

Was meinst du genau mit "indizieren"?

Alex


----------



## Muster Max (8. Juni 2007)

@ swipe

Dazu solltest Du Dir zuerst eine Aktion erstellen in der Du festlegst, das Dein Bild über 
Bild -> Modus -> Indiziert auch indiziert wird. Danach solltest Du in der Aktion auch fest-
legen wie das Indizierte Bild gespeichert werden soll. (Als .gif. psd. bmp usw.)

Deine Aktion sollte dann in etwa so ausschauen:



Anschließend kannst Du dann über die Photoshop-Stapelverarbeitung Deine gesammten
Bilder in einem Rutsch, wie in Deiner zuvor erstellen Aktion bestimmt, verändern und ab-
speichern.

Die Einstellungen in Deinem Stapelverarbeitungsdialog sollten dann vielleicht so ausschauen:



Wünsche Euch ein Paar sonnige Tage mfg Muster Max


----------

